# Bing



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

How would you optimize for Bing?

Check out Darren's video.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have yet to figure out bing. Granted I have not put much time into this.

Here is one thing I have noticed on Bing vs Google.

When searching for local contractors, Google seems to figure out where you are located and give you results that are close to you. Bing does not. When fooling around testing things, bing will give me results of guys guys that are 25 miles away, then on page 3 or 4 I will get a few local guys. 

This specially applies to the place pages. Also what really bothered me about Bing place page is it took 4-5 months for me to claim my page. The message said with in 24 hours. lol

I know bing is important. I would like to rang with them but just have not figured out how yet. 

Pat


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Great question. I have 0 rankings for Bing and Yahoo. I have NO idea how to change that. I am considering advertising with them to see if that miraculously changes something. 

I noticed that Bing's map is sourced by the yellowpages and it has my information wrong. I have tried 3 times to get them to fix it with NO avail.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Ya, I can't seem to claim my business either.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

One thing is to make sure your site is verified by Google, Bing and Yahoo, in WP there is a plugin, or you can use Google Analytics and submit a site map.

When Bing came out, I had the same issues. I installed an extension on FF on the computer in my office that shows a split screen "Bing vs Google" and the few times I used it, google seemed to always return better results. I figured it was no big deal until I saw Darren's video. Being a mac user, I never considered the IE/Bing influence.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I just tried to claim my bing listing, but the "captcha" letters/numbers I need to enter are so smashed together, I tried it about 25 times and finally gave up.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Chris, I had my site verified by Google but not Bing. Now its verified by both. I just had to upload a xml file similar to uploading Google's html file.

See if this helps

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Also wanted to add that the interface has changed dramatically for the bing place page. Been awhile since I have signed on there.

Pat


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I just tried to claim my bing listing, but the "captcha" letters/numbers I need to enter are so smashed together, I tried it about 25 times and finally gave up.


 
Bing just sucks:yes:


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> I just tried to claim my bing listing, but the "captcha" letters/numbers I need to enter are so smashed together, I tried it about 25 times and finally gave up.


Whoever invented that sh:t should be shot. Horrible. I wonder how many others give up on it too.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WarlinePainting said:


> Whoever invented that sh:t should be shot. Horrible. I wonder how many others give up on it too.


I agree, the kids at school all have gmail accounts, if they enter there pass wrong the captcha comes up, agonizing!


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

The thing with Bing is that they seem to be OK right now with keyword stuffing. So all that stuff I tell you about Google, throw it out for bing and pack the content to 5-7 percent keyword to overall word count. Hope that helps.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Okay Darren, 

Here's your challenge. Show me a page that is stuffed with keywords that doesn't read like crap. I could use a lesson.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Just stick with 5% of your total words on a page for keywords, whereas Google likes a lot less, in the 1-2% range. 

That means use it in the page title, which no one really sees
Use it in the H1 and H2 tags
Use it in the paragraph headings
Use it in the 1st and last sentences

That should get you over the hump


----------

